# Gros souci avec iMac G3



## da capo (26 Novembre 2003)

salut. 
J'ai un iMac g3 500 qui fait des siennes. 
Pour être clair : mardi soir, il a commencé à émettre des tics tics (1 par seconde environ). J'ai eu le droit à un gel des applis, seul le dock répondait (sans lancer les applis) et aucune réaction à pomme option escape. 
J'ai forcé le redémarrage. 
Depuis, l'écran est gris et aucune activité le disque reste silencieux... 

- J'ai essayé de booter sur un cd macOs, rien. 
- J'ai essayé de passé en mode target : l'écran de vient noir mais pas de logo firewire et le disque ne monte pas sur un autre mac. 
- J'ai zappé la PRAM, 5 fois, sans résultat. 
- le mode single user ne répond pas non plus. 
- j'ai enlevé la barrette de RAM additionnelle que j'avais installée. Rien. 

Les ports usb sont alimentés : quand j'utilise le bouton debug au démarrage j'arrive à la console et je peut entrer des commandes avec le clavier (en fait mac-boot parce que je ne me souviens plus des autres cdes usuelles). 

Mercredi après midi, j'ai réessayé et il a bien voulu redémarrer, je n'avais pas perdu mes réglages, l'heure était ok (mais comme j'ai l'horloge mise à jour par réseau...). Il était très très lent. J'ai redémarré avec un cd de DiskXarrior qui a détecté de grosses erreurs et les a corrigées. J'ai retrouvé un fonctionnement normal. 

Je l'ai éteint à nouveau et en revenant une heure plus tard, à nouveau plus rien... Toujours le même écran gris. 

J'ai téléphhoné à un réparateur mac et on m'a laissé entendre que cela pourrait être un pb de carte mêre. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous déjà vu ça ? 

Merci d'avance. 

PS : config : iMac G3 500 Mhz Floxer Power. 384 Mo RAM (128+256 DANELEC) MacOs 10.3.1 - DD Maxtor 40 Go 7200 rpm (j'ai changé le dd d'origine)


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2003)

Pas d'avis ? Peut être plus de réponses ce soir


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2003)

La nuit a passé.
Pas de réponses...
Je désespère de pouvoir obtenir des éléments d'identification du pb.

A votre bon coeur.


----------



## JPTK (27 Novembre 2003)

Bah alors, personne pour l'aider ?
Moi ça dépasse mes modestes compétences... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck.

et drive 10  ?


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

dsl  de ne pouvoir t'aider, moi non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    c'est juste une réponse pour te faire patienter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







     ...mais si le dd cliquette, c'est peut-être plus grave, un pb hardware ?  faudrait essayer sur un autre dd...


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2003)

le dd ne cliquette pas ou plus. Je n'ai pas pu identifier la source du bruit.

Merci.

Je vais emmmener ma machine chez le réparateur et si j'ai des infos, je repasserai donner la fin de l'histoire...

Ah, si seulement ce n'était que la pile...


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2003)

Bien, je vous tiens au courant.

J'ai donné un coup de reset nvram, mais cela n'a pas eu de résultat.

Par contre, en laissant allumé le mac suffisament longtemps, j'arrive à un écran ou alternent les images d'un dossier avec un point d'interrogation et d'un dossier avec le logo os9.

Il faut quand même plusieurs pour aboutir à cela. Entre temps, l'écran s'illumine pendant 1/2 seconde (au bout de 3 mn environ) avant de retrouver son gris.
Puis au bout d'une minute, j'obtiens les icones de dossier alternés et au bout d'un moment encore, c'est l'icone de os9 sur un dossier qui se stabilise.


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2003)

l'icone dossier + point d'interrogation signifie que l'ordi se réveille MAIS ne trouve pas de système sur lequel poursuivre son démarrage : tu as vraiment essayé avec un cd système (ou autre cd bootable genre utilitaire TechTool / Norton) en démarrant en maintenant la touche "C" enfoncée ???


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2003)

Oui, Oui, j'ai essayé avec la touche C enfoncée. J'ai essayé avec le cd d'install de macosx (bootable) et le cd de DiskWarrior3 qui est lui aussi bootable.

J'ai bien un vieux cd bootable de Norton, je vais essayer aussi.

S'agissant du point d'interrogation, ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il alterne avec le logo happymac (bleu) type os9 (os9 est installé sur la même partoche).

Je vous tiens au courant du test avec un vieux cd norton. De toute façon, ce ne sera pas pire...


----------



## JediMac (28 Novembre 2003)

As-tu essayé de démarrer avec la touche alt enfoncée ? Avec cette touche, le Mac va chercher tous les systèmes installés et te les proposer au choix.


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2003)

Oui, oui. J'ai les deux boutons (la fleche arrondie et la fleche vers la droite) qui s'affichent et rien d'autre. Meme en attendant.

Je sais que mon message initial est long mais il décrit les manips que j'ai déjà faites.

Merci tout de même


----------



## JediMac (29 Novembre 2003)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui. J'ai les deux boutons (la fleche arrondie et la fleche vers la droite) qui s'affichent et rien d'autre. Meme en attendant.
> 
> Je sais que mon message initial est long mais il décrit les manips que j'ai déjà faites.
> 
> Merci tout de même


Ben s'cuse moi, mais je n'ai toujours pas vu que tu parlais de cette manip dans ton post d'ouverture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi qu'il en soit, ca sent vraiment mauvais ton affaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. je crains qu'un retour atelier s'impose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2003)

Envoi chez le réparateur pour devis cet après midi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Décision finale avant Noël.

Mais je ne me fais pas d'illusions : je crois que je vais devoir opter pour le changement de machine, plutôt que de jeter encore pas mal d'argent en réparation.


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2003)

Si tu changes de machines, ne jête pas ta machine. Il fera la joie des bidouilleurs. Et qui sait quelqu'un arrivera peut-être à te le dépanner


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2003)

Oula, rassure-toi ! je n'ai pas l'intention de la jeter même si la carte mêre est HS.

Soit je récupère le DD, la ram, le graveur, le modem etc. soit je la mets un peu en attente, le temps de trouver une Carte mêre d'occase pour le donner à mon petit garçon de 5 ans qui n'attend que ça ! Son père a un mac, sa mère a un mac et pourquoi pas lui ? hein ?


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2003)

Et si tu trouves pas de carte mère, tu pourras toujours en faire un  bel aquarium ! 

Ok, ok, je sors...


----------



## JediMac (2 Décembre 2003)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Son père a un mac, sa mère a un mac et pourquoi pas lui ? hein ?


Parce qu'il ferait mieux d'aller gambader dehors !


----------



## quetzalk (2 Décembre 2003)

> tu pourras toujours en faire un bel aquarium !



??? incroyable ce truc, c'est pas un gag en plus ???


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Si tu changes de machines, ne jête pas ta machine. Il fera la joie des bidouilleurs. Et qui sait quelqu'un arrivera peut-être à te le dépanner



exact :après 4 ans d'intense activité,mon iMac bondi blue a eu son écran qui donnait des signes de fatigues il y a juste un an...
j'ai acheté l'emac (promo Fnac pour les fetes)
et 2 mois apres j'ai revendu l'iMac a un prix tres tres bas pour qq qui pouvait bidouiller...


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2003)

HOURRA !!!!!  

Trop bonne nouvelle ! mon mac qui était comme mort retrouve la vie !!!

Un reset de carte mère et un vague problème de firmware l'empéchaient de vivre sereinement.

Et pourtant, je suis sur d'avoir vérifié les firmware (le même que pour jaguar non ?) et d'avoir fait un reset de carte mère (pas suffisamment longtemps appuyé sur le bouton, surement).


Enfin, trop content !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2003)

ah bah voilà une bonne nouvelle !


----------

